# Bethlehem, PA Harvest Fest with Nub



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Finally got to a Nub event today. Got to meet Sam, and it's been said a million times before, he is one of the coolest guys in the world. Because of the morning rain, the crowd was a little light while I was there, but that left me with over an hour of time to just chill w/ Sam and shoot the shit. I was even too busy talking to him that I forgot to ask him to sign my box...there's always next time. Thanks for the good time, Sam.

Sam and I


Sam offered to take a picture of me in the mini.


My modest Nub pick-up including 2 fresh-rolled Nubs.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome Ron... looks like you had a blast, and a nice haul


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice Ron--great to hear you finally met the man himself. Man there's one of those hats again---Oh the pain!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Ron - Must have just missed you. I was there at 10:00 and again around 11:30. Picked up a box of Habano 460s, a fresh-rolled, and got the hat and accessories too. Made sure Sam signed my box this time!

I couldn't stay long because I had the wife in tow. I tricked her into going by saying we were going to the Harvest-Fest and then I just happen to 'stumble' onto the Nub event.:biggrin: I know, pretty deceptive, but she had fun and got some jewelry out of the deal, so win win!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

I was there from about 12:15-1:15


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice man !! nice pick ups as well !


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up bro-And meeting the man priceless..


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

ronhoffman2 said:


> I was there from about 12:15-1:15


Cool - Looks like the weather got a lot better too. It was a good event and Sam was in great spirits. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool pics man, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great haul...awesome pics


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!!Sam is a blast to herf with


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome Pics. Looks like a good time.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds like fun - good to hear all had a great time! one of these days, maybe I'll get a chance to catch up with Sam too


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I didn't have an exam or I would have went too. Looked like a great day!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

looks like an awesome time..nice little smoke shop in bethlehem there last yr during cigafest..Sam hell of guy to hang out with


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

just could not make it $$it


----------

